# Most Intimidating GSD Color



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I was looking at pictures of GSDs with my mom in preparation for my puppy coming home sometime this summer, and every time I showed her a picture of an all-black GSD or dark sable GSD, she said she didn't like them because they were too scary looking. I personally don't find them more intimidating than a black/tan or bi-color, but apparently she does.

It got me thinking... What color do you think is most intimidating on a GSD? Have you noticed that one of your German shepherds of one color gets/got more discrimination than your other German shepherd of another color?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The only GSDs that are not intimidating to me are the ones I know personally, no matter their coat's color. I find an unfamilair alert GSD, no matter the coat's color, hard to read. And before I know more about them or their owner, I avoid close contact.
Many find me too cautious about approaching unfamiliar dogs but in my 30 + years of having trained pet dogs, I have never been bitten.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't know about color, but our coaties often seem to be viewed as "big fuzzy wuzzy's" and need to hugged.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

I think the sables are really rough and dangerous looking (and cool), but my wife said it had to be a black GSD. Jupiter is very scary!



https://drive.google.com/file/d/1S9S_cpulGzHIsQL-mT8y7GQ3UXuPKQ7C/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

"A 2013 study by Penn State psychologists revealed that people find images of black dogs scarier than photos of yellow or brown dogs-respondents rated dark-furred animals less adoptable, less friendly and more intimidating."
There are other studies that show just the opposite.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

I don't really have an opinion on which color is scarier. In my area, it seems like my female who is a very melanistic bi-color, is scarier than my giant 9 month old dark sable boy. She is more aloof than him, which might be why. Or the fact that her eye color is lighter on her dark face.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

I think asking here will not yield you the results you are looking for, since most here are GSD knowledgeable and wont equate color coat with "scary" maybe just assumptions on lines..show vs work..and what characteristics are known in each. What would make me pucker would be a GSDs, any GSDs body language.

As for the the public ..I find people assume Sables are military or LEO. Or assume they are Malis lol There have been studies that indicate people are intimidated by black dogs. 

To answer your basic question, from my experience, it is hard to tell if people give my sable a wide berth because of his color or his size. He is pretty big.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't find any color any more or less intimidating than any other. I do find it funny how many people don't even know that GSD's come in colors other than saddle patter black and tan. 

I have people fairly regularly ask what kind of dogs mine are .. Jazz is blanket black and tan, Omen is dark sable. Still people insist they must be mixed with something else since they don't look like the stereotypical saddle pattern GSD


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I think people have an issue with big black dogs. Dark eyes can blend in with the face and expression is harder to determine. On the other hand, I have had people ask me if my sables were hyenas. I sent a picture of three sable puppies to a friend recently who is on his third German Shepherd and he thought they were hyenas at first too. 

I have seen the studies of people fearing the black dogs the most, but I have to wonder if the study included a number of sables in the study as well. It has been my experience that my sables get more respect than my black dogs. Are people thinking that the blacks are part Lab while the sables are part hyena? LOL I don't know.


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

It's interesting, my mom really loves German shepherds now that she has known mine and always tells me about the beautiful, well behaved GSDs she sees out and about. I have made a convert out of her- it's good for the breed to see well trained, attentive, GSD out training with their owners. It does make a difference as far as public perception. 

As for most intimidating, I've found any well trained GSD, of any color variety, is going to be intimidating to most of the general public. I find a dark sable with intense eyes most impressive, but I have a soft spot for saddleback black and red, too. 

The only exception would be a white GSD, I do not find them intimidating... although I will admit they are pretty dogs... also they tend to be softer temperament- overall.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

You should've given us one more option: color is irrelevant in regards to intimidation. I think most people in here would've checked that box.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Lol, thanks, guys. I guess the question is really only relevant to people that don’t know the breed well or are very dog savvy. Most of my friends have mutts or little dogs, so a big GSD is startling to them. Most of them like the black/tan but don’t like sables or solid blacks because they’re too “scary” looking. I’m sure none of them have seen police, PPD or IPO trained dogs, just backyard pets, so they are going purely on color rather than actual intimidation or training.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

I always feel like the sables with the dark masks look serious, and like they mean business! 

My own shep/husky is white and I've been told he looks like a white wolf, but in my biased opinion he does not look scary at all. _( I guess it's hard to be afraid after you've seen him lolling on his back with his tongue hanging out, and he wants his tummy rubbed, ha ha.)_


----------



## ShepDaddy (Jan 1, 2021)

All black.....for obvious reasons


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Too me a deep sable with a slight reverse mask and intense eye. However I’ve been asked three times if our all black 6 month old puppy is a wolf.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Any dark male. I can't pick a color because I've seen people react to all my dogs in various ways. It's usually when I'm in a city and, oddly enough, it's usually a minority (not any particular race) which makes me wonder if they are only associated with police dogs? Or maybe they just aren't used to large dogs? Some of the women all but flattened themselves against walls. It was sad.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

People found my blanket back male very scary because of his dark face and large size. He also had a very intimidating bark when people came to the house.

My all -black girl may look scary to people who don't like black dogs, but she is all wiggly and friendly with people at the door, and most people see that and realize she means no harm. She stops barking when I open the door, and starts wagging her tail.


----------



## KarmaPuppy (Nov 22, 2019)

i think this color pattern is awesome, and for reason more intimidating than any other


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I saw a grandmother (60?), Mom (30) and daughter (4?) on our walk this morning. I had already put Rogan on leash when I saw them in the distance and the grandmother walked up ahead of the others and asked "are both your dogs on leashes?" obviously not both were in sit positions off the path but she said her granddaughter was afraid of big dogs. This makes me very sad and almost always comes from either a bad experience or telegraphed from nervous parents,.


----------



## KarmaPuppy (Nov 22, 2019)

WNGD said:


> I saw a grandmother (60?), Mom (30) and daughter (4?) on our walk this morning. I had already put Rogan on leash when I saw them in the distance and the grandmother walked up ahead of the others and asked "are both your dogs on leashes?" obviously not both were in sit positions off the path but she said her granddaughter was afraid of big dogs. This makes me very sad and almost always comes from either a bad experience or telegraphed from nervous parents,.


that could have been a great time to show them that not all big dogs are bad.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

KarmaPuppy said:


> that could have been a great time to show them that not all big dogs are bad.


Rogan is the poster child for meeting GSD. I often use him for exactly that with children, not strangers. Rogan doesn't need to meet strangers and looks more intimidating just due to his size. I crouched down beside them so I was between the dogs and the mother/child 20 feet away and asked if they would like to meet a friendly dog. I told her "this one" (Rogan) is only a year old and a baby. The kid showed interest but as soon as one of the dogs shifted she ran behind her Mom's legs and started silly fussing. 

I never force that situation and just said have a great day and kept walking. The Grandmother did say "your dogs are very well behaved" which is always a nice comment to hear.


----------



## KarmaPuppy (Nov 22, 2019)

sadly, not just with dogs, but people have a bias towards something (or someone) and the younger ones will follow. In that situation I would be the first to approach the dog before letting my child do is. Not that I don't trust the dog, but it's a good way of showing a child how to properly approach a dog, and treat a dog. 

* Disclaimer - My comment wasn't directed towards you at all, but the grandmother/mother. They could have possibly gotten over their fear, and helped the child as well *


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

KarmaPuppy said:


> sadly, not just with dogs, but people have a bias towards something (or someone) and the younger ones will follow. In that situation I would be the first to approach the dog before letting my child do is. Not that I don't trust the dog, but it's a good way of showing a child how to properly approach a dog, and treat a dog.
> 
> * Disclaimer - My comment wasn't directed towards you at all, but the grandmother/mother. They could have possibly gotten over their fear, and helped the child as well *


Fair comment,
If the mother or grandmother is afraid, I don't want the child to see it through them. I never ask an adult if they want to pet my dog but it's great to see kids faces light up when you can help them get over an irrational fear


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I think the little white parts are the most intimidating.


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

I don't think any colour stands out to me as being more scary... I tend to give GSDs that aren't mine the respect they deserve until I know they're friendly.

I do have a weak spot for bi-colour GSDs though, it's like black with a fun bonus!

This little shark left a few marks though, and def has the white scary parts. Who knew that photo would be so telling of his pupsonality....


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

My dog is black, and when she runs at me with purpose in her eye, it does still give me pause - and I know she's friendly, but the look, ya know... She freaking scary.


----------



## HHH (Dec 5, 2017)

Some people find my dog intimidating, but I'm not sure it’s the colour 😂 If so, there must be dark sable, or as @David Winners said, the white parts.


----------

